# Hello I am new here



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

I just wanted to stop by and say HI! you guys are my first post! 
I am into sewing and crafting, I am a stay at home wife and I live right outside of Pittsburgh. My husband and I are not homesteaders yet but we are working on it. We dont have any children yet but my Mother live with us because of health .
Ok enough of an intro 

Right now I am working on 2 renaissance costumes for the ren-faire in Aug.
Also I quilt, I wasnt working on any at the moment but I went to a church and community yard sale on Sat, and I found pretty pastel quilt blocks all ready to be sew together. All for 3.00 I have never worked on something someone else started but I cant even buy material for 3.00,
and it is going to make such a pretty quilt 

then I also found 1940s postage stamp blocks, reminds me of my Ggrandmothers quilt she made in the late 1930's, all of the blocks are hand sewn and they are beautiful. I paid 20.00 for them and the lady threw in some bow tie blocks from around the same time or maybe later. 
Its funny I am hand sewing the postage stamp quilt and I feel so close to a woman I never met, I feel like I can feel her all over her stitches, and her stitches are so tiny and even.
But anyways those are what I am working on I will post pics when I can 
Thanks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

HI, can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Welcome, PAcountry! 

I think you'll like Homesteading Today. It's full of friendly people with good advice. 

Those quilt blocks sound like a great find. Have fun with them.

 RedTartan


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hi and welcome, I can't wait to see pictures of the costumes! I'm always amazed at the talent I see when people make costumes. I'm not much of a seamstress, but I really enjoy quilting.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow! Your projects sound wonderful!  There's lots of great information here!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome, PAcountry!!!!!
I am sure you will enjoy posting and reading post, there really is a lot of nice and friendly people here. Your projects sound really great, can't wait to see pictures.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Welcome PAcountry. Sounds as if you are well rounded in your sewing and should fit right in. 

What type of Ren costume are you making? I did a Ren wedding about 2 years ago and that was fun.

And the quilt blocks sound really neat.

So, I'll be looking for more posts from you and photo s later.


Also - in 1976 I was traveling the US and remember spending a day killing time in Ft. Pitt park, really a pretty place there where the 4 rivers meet.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

HI PA and a big Gerogia welcome.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Welcome PA! Sounds like great projects that you found. I'm anxious to see pictures too. Of the costume and the quilts..


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

HI PA....can't wait to see photos too. Have you seen the quilting swaps here? I'm new to them, but it's so fun.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you everyone one for the warm welcome, I am enjoying going back and reading everything! I will try to get some pictures posted tonight. I have just started cutting out the costume so those I will get later. 
TC: Maybe I will check out the quilt swaps Thanks

Thanks Everyone


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

HI PAcountry! 

I canât really sew, but I love to see what CJ and the other talented folks are doing on here. I get inspired often and plan to give sewing another try as soon as I have some free time.

Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

ok here are some pictures I just sort of layed them out on the floor.

here is the postage stamp quilt 









next is a close up of one block









next is the pastel quilt I really couldnt get a good pic but here it is









and last the little bow tie ones


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are all so lovely, I especially like the bow ties. What a neat idea!  You'll have fun getting them all put together.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh my, you must have the patience of a saint! I dearly hate cutting fabric, so most quilts I do have great big blocks, LOL. Those are absolutely charming quilts, nicely done!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the postage stamps! You are a talented gal! Great job. 

Hey, check out all the threads in this forum for links to free sites. Post a lot and share your work. We love it! 

QLady


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Those are really nice! I keep looking at the postage stamp quilt and thinking all those little tiny squaresâ¦ That takes some effort! Lol
Like the cheerful colors too!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome PAcountry!
I love the fabric in those quilts. Those are gonna sew up really really nice.
The bowtie is great! Are you gonna make it up into a little wall hanging or what? 
The postage stamp quilt looks like it was put together real well. I know your enjoying working on these.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone, yes the lady who made the postage blocks had such skill. It would take me forever to peice all of those little squares together.
The little bow tie one is going to make about a small twin size (maybe a couch lap) quilt. I just didnt lay out all of the blocks because the white fabric under the bow ties is for my costumes. 

my progress so far is I have put 6 postage blocks together a night so if I keep working at it like that I should be done with the top for the quilt in no time. I still have to go out and buy some unbleached muslin for both of the older quilts, because they are discolored from age white would look funny.

Well thanks everyone for the nice words I will keep posting


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

They are really lovely quilts, you are so blessed to be able to finish them.
bopeep


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Welcome to the forum. And thanks for sharing pictures.
That postage stamp is going to be a lovely quilt! I keep planning one of those but the thought of piecing all those tiny blocks is daunting.

Halo


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Welcome and we're going to learn a lot from you! Thank you for sharing the photos with us!!


----------

